# Our new boat



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

I forgot to tell you all that while we were in North Carolina we went by to see the progress being made on our new bay boat.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Wow, maybe you need an offshore boat also to go with that bay boat?


----------



## Javadrinker (Feb 13, 2008)

you call a 10' dink a bay boat? Come on now.


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Watch that first step off the bow!


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

I'm wondering what the shaft length of the trolling motor will be?


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

what? no flag pole that you can put your Star on?


----------



## StevePage (Aug 1, 2006)

nice tender, you'd need a depth sounder to find the bottom of that thing


----------



## Saltwater Servitude (Mar 18, 2006)

Puleeeeeze. It's not a real man's boat unless it has a pad for the helicopter.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

You taken' riders along on her maiden?? I can be free.... regards, Rich


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

I was just wondering if she had a tunnel hull or not.


----------



## SURF Buster (Feb 17, 2008)

How Many Yammy's Will Fit Across The Back?


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Just a single Honda BF150. She'll have a jack plate though so we should be able to get pretty skinny. I'm also getting a poling platform.


----------



## hooter (Aug 12, 2005)

don't forget the remote controlled powerpole...you need to be able to silently stop on a dime when the yellowfin start tailing!

hOOter


----------

